# Briggs & Stratton hard to start hot



## jaca (Jun 8, 2011)

120602-0153-E1 Briggs and Stratton will start on the first pull everytime cold. After mowing engine gets hot you stop maybe to empty grass bag then try to restart engine it takes at least 15 pulls to start. When it does start it acts like it was choked runs rough then finally smooths out. Thoughts on this problem.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Could be as simple as a bad spark plug. The carburetor may be flooding when the engine warms up. You may also want to check spark when the engine is hard to start.


----------

